
Tales from the Romeo and Juliet Phase Space: A System of Differential Equations - jashkenas
https://beta.observablehq.com/@tophtucker/tales-from-the-romeo-and-juliet-phase-space
======
tlb
All the traces go off to infinity. The dynamic equations need something to
limit the variables to a finite range.

A plausible hack is to add a small negative cubic factor, like

    
    
      Rʹ = −1.96R − 6.46J - 0.1R³
      Jʹ =  1.28R + 9.48J - 0.1J³

